# Non-Res and Early Goose Season



## Westranger (Nov 1, 2011)

Can non Res hunt the early goose season in North Dakota?


----------



## gator_getter (Sep 7, 2008)

Westranger said:


> Can non Res hunt the early goose season in North Dakota?


YES. Nonresidents who hunt in Benson, Ramsey, Towner, Sargent and Richland counties during the early season may do so without counting against their 14-day regular season license.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone try these counties last year? I would imagine some pretty heavy pressure with people itching to get out, and non-res from MN congregating in those 2 SE counties.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Obviously you have not done much reading on this forum.... Most residents think it's too hot to go out................. oke:


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

gator_getter said:


> Westranger said:
> 
> 
> > Can non Res hunt the early goose season in North Dakota?
> ...


So to really answer the question, yes non residents can hunt early season goose in north dakota. It will count towards your 14 day regular season license, but if you dont want it to count, you must hunt in the above counties that he stated. eace:


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I see that the regs were posted finally. If a non-res hunts one of the selected counties, what license is required? I normally use my license on 2 weeks in October. Do I need to buy another license for the early goose season then, or am I able to hunt early goose as long as I possess my waterfowl license for October?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Non-residents can only hunt water. Right?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

jpallen14 said:


> Non-residents can only hunt water. Right?


 Its not technically a law more of an unwritten rule. When I come to nodak if I can't find a big roost to hunt the next morning I just stay at the bar until closing time and sleep in. Then I go driving around on minimum maintenance roads and random fields shooting at critters out the window.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Buck25 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> > Non-residents can only hunt water. Right?
> ...


Sounds about right...make sure you don't shoot at the geese until they're at least 75 yards away, too. Gotta keep it sporty :beer:


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

poutpro said:


> I see that the regs were posted finally. If a non-res hunts one of the selected counties, what license is required? I normally use my license on 2 weeks in October. Do I need to buy another license for the early goose season then, or am I able to hunt early goose as long as I possess my waterfowl license for October?


You only need the waterfowl for whatever dates you plan on hunting those early season goose counties are just bonus days.


----------

